# Feel like I’m losing consciousness…



## Anneber04 (Jul 10, 2021)

I’m so scared! I feel like I’m losing consciousness all the time! I don’t faint, but I feel like my brain stops working for a few seconds or minutes, like I’m fainting… I’m convinced I have a brain tumor or that my brain is damaged… Have someone else experienced this? ):


----------



## my_name_is_idk (Jul 31, 2021)

hi dear, it is a very common symptom of DPDR. I have not personally experienced it, but I have read many people who have had it. Your brain isn't damaged, it just activated a defense mechanism at the wrong time. Do not give it too much importance, you will see that it will get better and eventually it will go away


----------



## shannie84 (May 10, 2016)

Yes I know exactly how you feel and it's terrifying. I have had chronic dp since I was age 14 now 37 I had MRI and EEG done on my brain and everything was completely normal to my shock. So this feeling is a very common dp/dr symptom unfortunately. So sorry you are feeling this way


----------

